# Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf?



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wondering what you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like Nigerian Dwarf but certainly could be a mix since you don't know his lineage.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

He def looks ND


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Great!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Great!!


How long have you had him?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Since he was young


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

so?? a year?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

2018 or so I think


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> 2018 or so I think


oh I see! well even if he is not a ND he is a very handsome guy lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Is he polled?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes he's polled


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

And thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool! & your welcome!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

He was given by my cousin and we're contemplating his breed... My stepmom thought he was Nigerian dwarf and she says he's pygmy


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> He was given by my cousin and we're contemplating his breed... My stepmom thought he was Nigerian dwarf and she says he's pygmy


I think hes ND


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This was a pygmy buck I just sold











Here is my ND buck. you can tell the deference. But this boy is a little older then yours mine is 4-5 years old so yeah lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you! Im going to bed its 12:51Am here lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone had a dna test done?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wondering what they do for a dna test


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Like will they tell me breed?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I know, they can only tell parents. And that is if the parents DNA is submitted too.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> As far as I know, they can only tell parents. And that is if the parents DNA is submitted too.


Thank you!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone else I have a hard time telling nigerians and Pygmy apart lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Anyone else I have a hard time telling nigerians and Pygmy apart lol


Sometimes lol but I'm pretty good at it uhh..most the time LOL


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol he's so hefty but I've seen nigerians looking just like him


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

He is a lil on the hefty side lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I know right! But I'm not overfeeding I feel like I'm underfeeding him compared to what some people do!


----------

